# 1st Handgun... Used?



## ashton (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm buying a used Glock 22 (Anti-glockers, don't wanna hear from you) and am wondering how I can tell if the previous owner had shot a bunch of unjacketed lead... apparently a big no-no in polygonally rifled barrels, right? Is it ill advised to just trust the shopkeep?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Even if the previous owner did shoot lead, the bore could have been cleaned well after therefore you won't be able to tell unless there is obvious lead buildup.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

ashton said:


> I'm buying a used Glock 22 (Anti-glockers, don't wanna hear from you) and am wondering how I can tell if the previous owner had shot a bunch of unjacketed lead... apparently a big no-no in polygonally rifled barrels, right? Is it ill advised to just trust the shopkeep?


You really can't tell unless the build-up was so severe that it damaged (bulged or split) the barrel.

If you're worried about any lead remaining inside the barrel, when you get the gun, disassemble it and clean the barrel over a piece of white paper. When the bore brush pops out the end of the barrel, if there is any lead in the barrel, you'll see little shiny silver flakes on the paper. If it's just gray/black carbon and maybe some greenish sludge, you're good to go.

It is definitely NOT recommended, but I know many people who have fired moderate amounts of unjacketed lead-bullet ammunition in Glocks with no problems. It only causes a problem when the lead builds-up in the shallow rifling grooves, which can make pressures rise for the following rounds being fired; sometimes to the point of bursting the barrel. How many you can safely fire is not predictable, so the best course of action is to not shoot ANY unjacketed lead bullets in ANY weapon with a polygonally-rifled barrel.


----------



## McDAccountant (Jul 31, 2010)

ashton said:


> I'm buying a used Glock 22 (Anti-glockers, don't wanna hear from you) and am wondering how I can tell if the previous owner had shot a bunch of unjacketed lead... apparently a big no-no in polygonally rifled barrels, right? Is it ill advised to just trust the shopkeep?


If you're worried about the barrel, drop another $100-$150 and buy a replacement barrel...


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Have you considered saving up a bit more and buying new? Personally, I think it's the safest bet, that way you know exactly what has been fired through it. especially if it's your first handgun. that's what i did and i couldnt be happier


----------

